# Vicon RS410T 4 star tedder



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have a Vicon 4 star?
Just wanted to ask if they're good tedders.
I need a 4 star and found a used one.
2 Star is taking me waaaaay too long in these short days.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not know of that particular model. I am with you on upgrading to a larger one.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just be careful, there are small and large 4 star tedders, ours covers 18 ft, which is good for 2 swaths. Neighbours 4 star cover 13 ft, 1.5 swaths.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great, thanks! Check this one out and see what you think:

http://www.wengers.com/display_product.asp?category=tractor_equipment&equip_type=Rakes and Tedders&sku=69814


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a Vicon RS510T tedder. I can't really complain about it as it is a pretty good piece of equipment. The one I have is a 1989 model. One thing you must make sure you never raise the hydraulic lift until the the rotars have completely stopped moving. I learned this the hard way the very first time I used it I tried to raise it when it was just barely turning and it broke 4 teeth off of one of the gears which ened up being over 400 dollars in repairs. I am not familiar with RS410T. I would find out what the tedding width is, the RS510T is about 18 feet. I would also make sure it is raised with hydraulic cylinders, I have been told some of the old tedders were manually raised. While my Vicon tedder was being repaired I used a 3 point hitch 2 star tedder. Do not ever buy a 3 point hitch tedder of any size or brand. When you find the right one I would definately upgrade.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

This one is manual fold, but I think it's spring assisted.
I would rather have hydrualic.
Gonna start looking at others, but at $2,900, I thought that was reasonable for a 4 star that still had paint on it.

Might have just found a better deal-looks like hydraulic fold:
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7112705&


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I think the New Idea is a re-branded Rossi . Would not recommend that one unless you're handy with the welder and don't mind making repairs every 10 acres. Had one for 5 years , repaired or replaced over 1/2 of the arms on the stars.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, thanks. Also found a New Holland 163, Hesston 3717 ($2,750) and a Kuhn GF5001TH.

I made calls for prices on the NH and the Kuhn.
The Hesston looked pretty good.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I would stay away from the NH163 if its an older horizontal, manual fold. I have one. Its in the scrap pile now. Granted it was almost worn out when I got it, but they have several weak links esp in rough ground. IMO they are not built heavy enough.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Great, thanks! Check this one out and see what you think:
> 
> http://www.wengers.c...quip_type=Rakes and Tedders&sku=69814


The link did not work for me, took me to the main page. I found this and believe it is the one you are looking at. I will see if my link works.
http://www.wengers.com/display_product.asp?category=tractor_equipment&equip_type=Rakes%20and%20Tedders&sku=69814

Maybe some one who has owned one can share an opinion.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Running a NH 169 myself, easily teds two 13 foot rows, if the hay needs retedding covers 22'. I'd be careful of "off" brands. A neighbor has a Knerverland (sp?) and from looking closely at it and from my experience as a fabricator at a factory building prototype machines and doing 99% of the repairs now on the farm, I'd say the neighbors Knerverland was crap even when new.

Don't have any experience with Vicon myself and have heard on this site they make a very good disc mower, but does the quality carry over to other equipment? I run NH hay equipment, wouldn't mind owning a NH tractor, but you couldn't give me one of those nightmares that pass for a NH combine.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Several other people have suggested staying away for off brands. I agree. My Ag Maxx is a relabeled ENORossi (from Italy). It has steel that is weaker than plastic! I would not by A ENORossi again.

BTW: sometimes its also called N.O.Rossi, E.O.Rossi and just plain Rossi.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got a manual rear fold NH, its just a Kuhn, I've had great luck with it in terms of ruggedness. You can find them badged in green too. I don't like the particular rear fold, its not as nice as the newer ones with knuckle arrangement. With my small fields I have to fold and unfold the thing a couple of times an hour, a real pain in the butt.

I had deutz fahr tedders before, they a built very heavy except the pivot for the arms, which leads to all the trouble I've ever had with them.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> I have a Vicon RS510T tedder. I can't really complain about it as it is a pretty good piece of equipment. The one I have is a 1989 model. One thing you must make sure you never raise the hydraulic lift until the the rotars have completely stopped moving. I learned this the hard way the very first time I used it I tried to raise it when it was just barely turning and it broke 4 teeth off of one of the gears which ened up being over 400 dollars in repairs. I am not familiar with RS410T. I would find out what the tedding width is, the RS510T is about 18 feet. I would also make sure it is raised with hydraulic cylinders, I have been told some of the old tedders were manually raised. While my Vicon tedder was being repaired I used a 3 point hitch 2 star tedder. Do not ever buy a 3 point hitch tedder of any size or brand. When you find the right one I would definately upgrade.


Farmer, what is your issue with 3 point tedders?
Just curious!
Dave


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm guessing he had a cheap one that you can't turn with while its down? The euro ones unlock the pivoting headstock when set down so you can turn properly like a trailed one. I had a cheap one for a bit and if you forget and turn more than your 3 point arms can swing it breaks the wheel legs/spindles immediately. I kind of like 3 point equipment myself, at one point my mower conditioner, rake and tedder were all 3 point. This become a bigger problem when you have one tractor and you are using all 3 + baling every day.



Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Farmer, what is your issue with 3 point tedders?
> Just curious!
> Dave


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I do not like 3 point tedders because you can't turn corners with them. If you do it piles the hay up in the corners because the tedder is directly behind tractor at all times and not gradually turning like a trailed tedder would. The one I had was a cheap tedder but I never broke any spindles off. To me it seemed that a 3 point hitch tedder would not follow the ground either.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The good ones have a pivot so they turn corners like a trailed one. You can put your sway stays tight so it won't swing in transport. When you set it down the slack lets the headstock unlock. The nice part is you can run 25 mph/40 km/hr on the road. Not fun doing that with a 4 star trailed.



FarmerCline said:


> I do not like 3 point tedders because you can't turn corners with them. If you do it piles the hay up in the corners because the tedder is directly behind tractor at all times and not gradually turning like a trailed tedder would. The one I had was a cheap tedder but I never broke any spindles off. To me it seemed that a 3 point hitch tedder would not follow the ground either.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How about a Hesston 3717?
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7116159&


----------

